# El Cobre Double Fuerte Churchill Cigar Review - Nice surprise.



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

Bought a flight sampler from Famous. Didn't know anything about it except it was made by Oliva. Very rustic looking, but attractive color. Large...

Read the full review here: El Cobre Double Fuerte Churchill Cigar Review - Nice surprise.


----------

